#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Όπλιση εδαφόπλακας

## SMBD

---

----------


## noutsaki

να συνεισφέρω λίγο στην κουβέντα.
συμφωνώ με τον ρίγκιντ, *δεν έχω δει καν* να οπλίζουν με κάτι διαφορετικό από διπλό (στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων) πλέγμα.το τελευταίο διάστημα όμως αυτή η ιδέα της όπλισης (κανονικά σαν να οπλίζεις πλάκα ανωδομής) με βρίσκει όλο και πιο συμφωνο.είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο (ακόμη και με καλή σχετικά συμπύκνωση) ότι το έδαφος θα κάτσει και η εδαφόπλακα μετά από καιρό θα έχει ρηγματώσεις. νομίζω ότι αξίζει.πολλές φορές η εδαφόπλακα θα φτάσει νομίζω τα 20εκ, για να τραβήξει κι ο υδραυλικός τις αποχετεύσεις, άρα έχεις το περιθώριο..

----------


## Xάρης

Στην περιοχή μου υπάρχει ένας τουλάχιστον μηχανικός/εργολάβος που οπλίζει τις εδαφόπλακες ως πλάκες ανωδομής. Προφανώς δεν εμπιστεύεται την συμπύκνωση του εδάφους οπότε θεωρεί ότι η πλάκα μετά από κάποια χρόνια θα είναι στον αέρα.

Θεωρώ ότι η επικάλυψη του κάτω οπλισμού μπορεί να είναι και μικρότερη από 5cm αν τοποθετείται χαλίκι ως τελική στρώση της επιχωμάτωσης για την αποφυγή των τριχοειδών φαινομένων και την ανιούσα υγρασία, ενώ παράλληλα τοποθετείται και θερμομονωτικής και στεγανωτικής στρώσης.

Στα βιομηχανικά δάπεδα πώς γίνεται η όπλιση με διπλή εσχάρα, άνω και κάτω οπλισμός, και λειτουργεί; Γιατί όχι και σε μικρότερα έργα αν απαιτείται.

Στα οδοστρώματα από σκυρόδεμα ο οπλισμός τοποθετείται στη μέση αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Θεωρούμε όμως ότι υπάρχει επαφή οδοστρώματος-βάσης. Αν επομένως θεωρήσουμε ότι η επιχωμάτωση δεν θα καθίσει ώστε να βρεθεί η εδαφόπλακα στον αέρα, ο οπλισμός της θα πρέπει να είναι στη μέση.

Παράδειγμα εδαφόπλακας που είναι στον αέρα είναι το δάπεδο του γραφείου μου. Β225 #Τ131  στη μέση της πλάκας και η πλάκα στον αέρα. Ρωγμές αν υπάρχουν στο κάτω μέρος της πλάκας δεν μπορώ να το γνωρίζω. Προβλήματα στα δάπεδα δεν υπάρχουν. Υπάρχουν όμως προβλήματα στις τοιχοποιίες ειδικά σ' όσες είναι από οπτόπλινθους.

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Η εδαφόπλακα που όλοι περιγράφουμε, θα βρίσκεται πάνω από την εσχάρα πεδιλοδοκών ή πάνω απο τη θεμελίωση με πέδιλα και συνδετήρια, εκτός αν μιλάτε και για κάτι άλλο.Για τα συνήθη οικοδομικά, το πάχος της (10-15 εκ.) δυσκολεύει την τοποθέτηση διπλής εσχάρας.Στα σημεία που θα εδράζεται ουσιαστικά στα πέδιλα και στα συνδετήρια,τοποθετούμε κ άνω οπλισμό ενώ στα ανοίγματα-μάτια μόνο κάτω.Δε νομίζετε οτι είναι υπεραρκετό?

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

> Δε νομίζετε οτι είναι υπεραρκετό?


Το αρκετό εξαρτάται από το φορτίο. Αν είναι υπόγειο κατοικίας νομίζω πως είναι αρκετό για γκαράζ δεν είναι.

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Αλεξ έχεις δίκιο. Απλά όσες φορές μου τυχε γκαράζ, ήταν κοιτόστρωση η θεμελίωση.

----------


## brutagon

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον terry... όπως αναφέρθηκε και παραπάνω, το έδαφος με την πάροδο του χρόνου σίγουρα θα κάτσει...το πόσο βέβαια είναι το κρίσιμο εξαρτάται από την καλή συμπύκνωση...εμπιστεύεται κανείς? εγώ όχι πάντως

----------


## Theo

Αναλογιζόμενος το πρόσθετο κόστος που έχω λόγω όπλισης κανονικής πλάκας σε σχέση με 2# σε σχέση με τα οφέλη που θα αποκομίσει σε βάθος χρόνου το *προτείνω γραπτώς στον πελάτη* *στο ημερολόγιο έργου*, αν δεν είχε περαστεί στη μελέτη. Αν θέλει έχει καλώς. Αν όχι πάλι, τότε εγώ μελλοντικά είμαι ΟΚ.

Στο σπίτι μου κανονικά σαν πλάκα ανωδομής.

 :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Evan

παραλίγο να παίξω μπουνιές με πελάτη γιατί την ήθελε οπλισμένη κανονικά ενώ η προσφορά ήταν για πλέγμα. Τελικά πλήρωσε το κόστος και έκανε μια π&^$#ρια γιατί τα σίδερα της πλάκας δεν αγκυρώθηκαν στα περιμετρικά δοκάρια μιας και αυτά είχαν πέσει αφού η μελέτη έδειχνε κολυμβητή. 

Όσες φορές προσπάθησα να βάλω άνω κάτω πλέγμα κατέληξα με 2 κάτω αφού για να τα βάλει αποστατήρες ο καλουπατζής γινόταν σφαγή γιατί για 15-20 εκ έχει μανούρα

----------


## SIRADRAB

> Θα συμφωνήσω με τον *dratsiox* για τον απλούστατο λόγο: το έδαφος κάτω από την πλάκα μπορεί να "κάτσει". Οπότε σου έκανα ένα σχήμα  όπου νομίζω ότι φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα γιατί χρειάζεται και η άνω εσχάρα (βλ. ρηγματώσεις αριστερά).


Εχω την εντύπωση οι ρωγμές της πλάκας στα αριστερά, θα εμφανιζόταν μόνο σε περίπτωση πάκτωσης της πλάκας περιμετρικά στις συνδετήριες ή στις πεδιλοδοκούς δλδ με μονολιθική σύνδεση. 'Ομως οι μπαζόπλακες απλά ''κάθονται'' δλδ έχουμε απλή στήριξη επί των συνδετηρίων ή πεδιλοδοκών, και λογικά, άν ''κάτσει'' το μπάζωμα λόγω κακής συμπίκνωσης, οι ρωγμές τότε θα εμφανισθούν στην κάτω μόνο παρειά της πλάκας.
Επειδή το υλικό μπαζώματος συνήθως είναι αυτό της εκσκαφής και λόγω αδυναμίας τις περισσότερες φορές για σωστή συμπίκνωση με μηχανικά μέσα, εκτός από το σύνηθες πλέγμα Τ131, για προληπτικούς λόγους, βάζω σχάρα Φ8/20 ίσια σίδερα, και γυρνάω προς τα μέσα του ανοίγματος τα σίδερα αναμονές (Φ8-Φ10) που είχα τοποθετήσει κατά την σκυροδέτηση των δοκών της θεμελίωσης. Αν έχω μεγάλα ανοίγματα μπαζώπλακας από δοκό σε δοκό, τότε τοποθετώ και οπλισμό διαγωνίως, από την κάθε γωνία πρός τα μέσα του ανοίγματος ώστε να μειωθεί το άνοιγμα. Αυτά για συνήθη δάπεδα και ύψος επιχωμάτωσης 1-1,5μ.

----------


## SIRADRAB

Στις γωνίες, συντρέχουν συνήθως κάθετα μεταξύ των, δύο δοκοί τουλάχιστον στον κάθε κόμβο. Μέ μήκος ράβδων που προοδευτικά θα αυξάνεται όσο πλησιάζεις προς το κέντρο του ανοίγματος τοποθετείς τις ράβδους διαγωνίως στις 2 κάθετους δοκούς οπότε αν έχεις 4 γωνίες δημιουργείται ένα είδος ρόμβου και μειώνεται το άνοιγμα (μπορεί να λέγεται και οπλισμός συστροφής, αν θυμάμαι καλά)

----------


## Theo

πρακτικά όπως τα λέτε είναι :

α) υγρασίες και
β) συμπαρασύρονται υπερκείμενοι τοίχοι. Θα σηκώσω φωτογραφίες από αυτοψίες μου σε κτίρια του 65 από Ω.Σ. με πλάκες επί εδάφους με υποκείμενες ασυμπύκνωτες στρώσεις.

Και οπλισμός νομίζω το πλέγμα ήταν παρόμοιου κανάβου με Ο92 (25Χ15) και μικρότερης διαμέτρου. :EEK!:

----------


## sundance

#Φ8/20 και εάν είναι υπόγειος χώρος στάθμευσης τουλάχιστον 2#Φ8/20.

----------


## SIRADRAB

fotis:
...Να κάτσει δηλ. η πλάκα γύρω γύρω και όχι στη μέση. 


Δύσκολα να κάτσει έτσι όπως το σχεδίασες μιας και περιμετρικά η πλάκα εδράζεται.

----------


## Theo

> Θα σηκώσω φωτογραφίες από αυτοψίες μου σε κτίρια του 65 από Ω.Σ. με πλάκες επί εδάφους με υποκείμενες ασυμπύκνωτες στρώσεις.
> Και οπλισμός νομίζω το πλέγμα ήταν παρόμοιου κανάβου με Ο92 (25Χ15) και μικρότερης διαμέτρου.



άλμπουμ φωτό

----------

